# French Doors



## The Mind Train (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Guys & Gals

Does anyone know of any links to "how to" websites with instructions on how to fit tube-latches to rabetted french doors? Done it many times to standard doors but cant quite get my head round these. All advice gratefully received.

This is a catalogue link to the doors I'm hanging
Wickes *–*Doors and Windows*–*Interior Doors*–*Timber Doors*–*Stockholm Oak Finish French Doors


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice doors. I am afraid I do not quite understand the question.I gather you are referring to how to install the latch assemblies. As shown in the picture?

Gerry


----------

